# Ariens 6 speed gear tractor will not shift into reverse



## Rob13 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello all, new here.
I have a Ariens 42" gear drive lawn tractor that will not shift into reverse. This all started with difficulty shifting into reverse. I would have to slam the shifter into reverse to engage.
Now I have no reverse at all.
Mower has less than 50 hours on it.
Original drive belt.
I can see not loose brackets or bolts.
Please advise on how to get reverse to work again.
Thanks in advance
rob13


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

sounds like shift fork came loose in the transaxle.


----------



## Rob13 (Mar 11, 2019)

Sierrasam,
Thanks for the info. Do you have any idea where I can get a service manual for this transaxle?
It is a Peerless 206-545c.
Be Well
rob13


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I may not be able to help, but if this is the MST200 series, this may help you out. 
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/lawn-and-garden-tractors-equipment.15/?page=2
Last entry.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

like pogobill said there is a peerless manual in the manual section check it out easy download


----------

